# CT Scans- what do they show for IBS?



## Guest (Feb 22, 2001)

Hi all, I am new to this BB and I have posted three times here and no one has ever responded to my posts...am I doing something wrong? Please advise.I had an Abdominal & Pelvic CT Scan yesterday and wanted to know what they can show for IBS. The Barium gave me alot of gas afterwards...is this common?I was diagnosed with IBS by my primary Doc last month and went to a GI Doc last week and she ordered more blood work...all normal, checked stool...all normal. So now, I went for the CT Scan and next step is a colonoscopy next month which I am really scared about. I guess I am confused about my situation because I will have normal days usually 4-5 days then on Tues & Wed I feel like awlful. My bowel movements have changed, but no "D" or "C" just constant movements sometimes 4-6 times on those 2 days. Also, is it common to feel weird stuff going on with you stomach like, hard to explain but little bubbles or my doc says gas pockets all over?I would greatly appreciate any insight from you. This sight is wonderful for information. I started Caltrate about 3 weeks ago and does seem to help. I was on Bentyl, but my GI doc wanted me to stop until we figure out what's going on.Thanks for listening!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Posts are listed by time posted, with the newest first and if your post falls off the front page then people may not see it. You can reply to your own post and type in the word bump. That way it stays on the front page til someone who has something to say sees it.CT scans will show physical abnormalities that might be explaining your symptoms (things like stones or growths or funky anatomy). The barium does a similar thing but at much lower detail.A colonoscopy will let them look at the walls of the colon (and alot of time they take a sample to look at under the microscope) and see if there is any inflamation that would explain why your having problems.Sounds like your doc is being pretty thourough. I know it can be a bit scary doing all these tests, but right now we don't have any way to prove you have IBS, all we can do is make sure you don't have something else.Some doctors do more tests than others, and sometimes it depends on what symptoms you have or how old you are, etc, to trigger certain tests.My symptoms were really classic, and since I'm fairly young they did a sigmoidoscope and a stool sample and that was it.Some people have problems every day, some only when they eat certain foods, some only so many days every week, some only so many days every month. So it varies. you don't have to have full blown constipation or diarrhea for it to be IBS. You can have changes in stool frequency or consistancy less than that and still have IBS. I often will have fairly normal consistancy but have numerous small BM's. If the consistancy changes I usually get loose, but I usually only get watery stools when I have food poisoning, or a virus.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."[This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 02-21-2001).]


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

I had a CT scan and I believe it is to show any inflammation (which I did have), possible polyps,Colitis etc..I think it's more to rule out other problems than to diagnose IBS. I could be wrong though. It's been a while back. I also had a Colonoscopy. The actual procedure was a breeze for me but the prep before hand was not something I enjoyed at all







I could not keep down that stuff you have to drink for anything. I must have kept down enough of it though, because I was all cleaned out. I have IBS-D and I'm surprised I wasn't cleaned out already! Gas pockets? I have those all the time. It almost feels like I'm pregnant and the baby is moving around







Anyway, I have them and I don't really know how to get rid of them other than to watch the diet and take phazyme or something. Take Care and don't stress about the Colonoscopy, it's not so bad!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2001)

"Bumping" to the top for afr963 ... you got some good replies at last!







Welcome to the board.







Julie


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2001)

Hi, thank you so much for replying and providong great information. This BB is of great support. I just feel like sometimes my intestines are jumping all over the place...is that what IBS does? Somethimes like little fingers are in there pouncing all around..no pain just weird sensations. I have one hect of an appetite, I did lose weight in the beginning, but am slowly maintaining right now except when I do get my bouts of BM. Right now I have come to live with the fact that this is what I may have and just keep going every day. I do have one other question...kind of personal, but should I reschedule my Colonoscopy, because I will have my menses at that time. I know I will ask my doc..still have not received results of the CT scan.Thank you again and god bless.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While most of the research on sensations with IBS focuses on pain, there is a goodly number of people who report sensations that are not overtly painful but can be somewhat disconcerting.I think that it could be possible that you feel sensations you normally wouldn't but that aren't getting processed and perceived as painful K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2001)

Thanks Kmottus, but is it normal of IBS? or symptoms? Another thing I forgot to mention is that sometimes it feels kind of warm in the lower right area too well sometimes all over in the abdominal area...does the colon reach far down near your ovaries and appendix? Sorry I am a little ignorant when it comes to my anatomy. I also noticed that wearing control top pantyhose or tights really makes me feel uncomfortable at times too, and I did read another posting somewhere that others felt this too. Can't wait to come over and take them off!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Your colon starts at the lower right (the appendix is where the small intestine goes into the colon) goes up the right side and goes across just under your liver and stomach (between the navel and the rib cage) and then down the left side all the way to the anus.I don't know what percentage of people with IBS report strange sensations in the GI tract, but I've heard enough people mention this over the years that I believe while it may not be typical, it does occur in some percentage of the people who have IBS.The clinical study I was in asked the kinds of questions in the psychological profile that might answer what percentage of IBSers have those types of sensations. Once the study is done I'm going to ask them if they can tabulate that for me if it doesn't get published in the paper. K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.And from the as if IBS isn't enough of a worry file...from New Scientist's Feedback column: photographed on the door of a ladies' loo in the Sequoia National Park in California by reader Liz Masterman: "Please keep door closed to discourage bears from entering."


----------



## Jleigh (Dec 8, 2000)

Hi again afr963,Hmmm...warm in the abdomen? I don't feel that... I do feel the funny sensations in my abdomen (air pockets moving). Mine doesn't hurt so as long as it doesn't, I'm not going to worry about it. I think it is definitely a symptom of IBS as IBS has so many different symptoms. What one person may experience, another may not. I also have a very verbal stomach! It talks to me often, especially when I'm sitting still.It's good that you're having tests done to rule out other causes though. As far as your period, well, I was on the tail end of mine at the time I had my Colonoscopy and my GI said it would be okay to go ahead with it. I felt a little embarrassed







but all turned out fine. I just hope we can all be cured tomorrow


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

When I had my CT scan it was to make 120% sure I didn't have Crohns or Colitis...and it also showed I may have narrowing of my lower GI tract. I had my menses, I was told to just not wear a tampon (bright glowing thing in the middle of the scan....)







PS Don't you think they should freeze that barium stuff like a popcicle so it is easier to get down? I suggested that to the nurse and she just gave me a blank look.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2001)

Bump


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi, afr963As for the sensation of warmth or hotness may I suggest you talk to your doctor about a bladder infection? I say this cause and bear with me, my Cat yes my Cat gets anywhere from very hot to an ice cold belly to touch and it tells me he has an infection. Or is acquiring one and a quick diet change helps for him. But since your not a feline. I suggest you give your doctor a call but don't say anything about my Cat







Just ask him/her for a test for this. As for anyone that thinks I'm nuts for suggesting a bladder infection, may I remind you that the medical profession have been using animals for centuries for our benefit.


----------

